# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Rhayader-ի, Շինարարի և Chuk-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Rhayaderը սկսում է, Շինարարը-ը շարունակում է, Chukն ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

Rhayader (23.02.2010), Շինարար (23.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Իմ հատվածը, եթե կարելի է, կցանկանայի նվիրել Քեթրին Փեթերսոնին, Դևիդ Լորդ Փեթերսոնին ու Լիզա Հիլլին:

Նայչինգե-ռյու (Սոխակը)

_Ուռենին խոնարհվել ու քնել է,
Ու թվում է ինձ, թե սոխակը ճյուղի վրայի
Նրա հոգին է:
Բասյո Մացուո_
Դաշտում խոնավ էր. երբ նա վերև նայեց, չկարողացավ գտնել արևն ու պարզել, թե օրվա որ ժամն է: Խոտը մուգ կանաչ էր, գրեթե մարդաբոյ, խիտ, կապույտ ու մանուշակագույն մանր ծաղիկներով, իսկ տերևների վրա ցողի մանր կաթիլներ էին հավաքվել: Ուժեղ մառախուղ էր. նա հասկացավ, որ ճահճի ուղղությամբ է գնում ու քայլերն ուղղեց դեպի անտառը:
Խոտի դառնավուն հոտը հաճելի էր: Նա գիտեր, որ եթե մի փոքր էլ քայլեր, դրան կխառնվեր նաև ճահճի կանգնած ջրի գարշահոտությունը:
Հանկարծ ուշադրությունը գրավեց հեռվից եկող մի ձայն. զանգակ էր: Ձայնը մոտենում էր, ու Մուսոն որոշեց սպասել:
Մի փոքր անց նա տեսավ. մի աղջիկ էր, որը զանգակը ձեռքին՝ վազում էր դաշտով: Մուսոն ձեռքով արեց. աղջիկը մոտ վազեց: Նա ծանր էր շնչում:
- Օգնեցե՛ք, խնդրու՛մ եմ:
- Ինչ-որ բա՞ն է պատահել,- հարցրեց Մուսոն:
- Այնտեղ գակիներ են:
- Տու՛ր ինձ զանգակդ: Ի՞նչ է անունդ:
- Նայչինգե-ռյու:
- Գնա տուն, Նայչինգե-ռյու:
Փաստորեն, մոտակայքում գյուղ կար:
Նա վերցրեց զանգակն ու թափահարեց:
Ցուրտ քամու պոռթկումը նրան ստիպեց ավելի ամուր փաթաթվել թիկնոցի մեջ: Եթե մառախուղն այսքան թանձր չլիներ, մտածեց Մուսոն, ես արդեն կտեսնեի նրանց: Նա նստեց խոնավ խոտի վրա:
Երբ մառախուղից մի կիսաթափանցիկ քուլա մի պահ մարդկային ձեռքի տեսք ընդունեց, նա չկարողացավ որոշել, իսկապես տեսե՞լ է դա, թե՞ թվացել է:
Նորից թափահարեց զանգակը: Այս անգամ միանշանակորեն խաբկանք չէր. նա հասցրեց նկատել գեր, տգեղ կնոջ դժգոհ, բարկացած դեմքը, գոգնոցն ու գլխանոցը: Կնոջ շրջազգեստից երկու երեխաներ էին կառչած, ասես անձայն լաց լինեին: Գակիներն առաջ քայլեցին՝ առանձնանալով մառախուղից, դառնալով անէ ու փխրուն տեսիլքներ:
Բայց Մուսոն պարզ տեսնում էր նրանց: Նա նորից թափահարեց զանգակն ու սկսեց սեգակիի աղոթք արտասանել: Հիմա նա գիտեր. որքան էլ քաղցած լինեն ուրվականները, իրեն ոչինչ չեն կարող անել:
Չէ՞ որ սա երազ է: Զանգակի ձայնն իմ զարթուցիչն է, որն ապարդյուն փորձում է ինձ արթնացնել:
Բայց ես չեմ ուզում արթնանալ: Որքան էլ տարօրինակ կամ սարսափելի լինեն երազներս, ում կյանքն էլ վերապրեմ, ես երբեք չեմ ցանկանում արթնանալ: Բայց արդյո՞ք ընտրություն ունեմ:
Բացեցի աչքերս ու, ինչպես միշտ, հայացքիս առաջ առաստաղն էր, որը կիսախավարի մեջ այդքան գորշ էր երևում: Ես նստեցի անկողնուս մեջ ու մի քանի րոպե մնացի անշարժ՝ տրված մտածմունքներիս:
Երբ արդեն հագնվել ու նախաճաշել էի, հեռախոսս զանգեց:
- Ես ձեր շենքի տակ եմ: Պատրա՞ստ ես:
Փոքր ժամանակ մենք միշտ միասին էինք: Ես, Ջեյ Դին ու Լեան: Կատուն, Ծղրիդն ու Սոխակը:
Իսկ այսօր Ծղրիդն ու Կատուն գնում են այցելելու Սոխակի գերեզմանը:
Մենք երեխաներ էինք: Ես այնքան լավ եմ հիշում այդ ամենը: Չէ, ցավոտ հիշողություններ չեն: Եթե անցյալումս որևէ բան կա, որի համար երբեք չեմ ամաչի ու չեմ ափսոսա, այդ ամառն էր:
Իսկ երբ ամառն ավարտվեց, մենք մեծացանք: Բացի Սոխակից, որն այդպես էլ երեխա մնաց: Հավերժ:
Մենք մեր տեղն ունեինք՝ այն մեր սեփականն էր, միայն մերը: Միշտ այնտեղ էինք խաղում: Երեքիս ծնողներն էլ հարուստ չէին ու չէին կարողանում խաղալիքներ գնել մեր համար: Բայց Լեան միշտ իր հարուստ երևակայությամբ կարողանում էր այնպիսի խաղեր հորինել մեր համար, որոնց մոտ ամենալավ խաղալիքներն էլ խամրում էին: Հաճախ արտաքինից դժվար էր հասկանալ, որ մենք խաղում ենք. պառկած տերևների մեջ՝ մենք երազում էինք, երեքով կիսելով երևակայական աշխարհը, որը ստեղծել էր  Սոխակը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.02.2010), AniwaR (24.02.2010), Ariadna (24.02.2010), ars83 (27.02.2010), Chuk (24.02.2010), cold skin (27.02.2010), Gayl (27.02.2010), impression (24.02.2010), Monk (27.02.2010), No Broken Hearted Girl (25.02.2010), Sphinx (24.02.2010), Yeghoyan (24.02.2010), Yellow Raven (27.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.02.2010), Դատարկություն (25.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (05.03.2010), Կաթիլ (24.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.02.2010), Շինարար (24.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.02.2010), Ֆրեյա (28.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Իմ հատվածը նվիրում եմ Ռայադերին…

Արվեստ

Քամին է երգում ինչ-որ եղանակ,
Որ Բեթհովենին պատիվ կբերեր:

Մութ հորիզոնին աղոտ այգալույս՝
Մի ռեմբրանտյան նորահայտ նկար:

Շեքսպիրին է կյանքը ձեռ առնում՝
Իր ողբերգական դըրամաներով…

Իսկ մե՜նք՝ ե՛ս ու դու՛… արվեստ ենք խաղում
Եվ… մի այնպիսի՜ համոզվածությամբ,

Որ Սերվանտեսի հերոսն էլ չուներ:

Պարույր Սևակ

Այստեղ նա փակեց պատուհանը` հերքելով Word-ի` փաստաթուղթը պահպանելու մասին հարցումը: Ապա համարգիչն անջատեց, մինչ էկրանը կփակվեր, գլուխն առավ ափերի մեջ` մտորելով նոր իր իսկ գրած մեկ տողի շուրջ. “Իսկ երբ ամառն ավարտվեց, մենք մեծացանք”: Ամառն իրոք անցնում էր, իսկ արդյոք նա մեծացել էր: Էկրան փակվեց, նա վեր կացավ, գնաց խոհանոց, գլուխը ցավում էր, մի բաժակ սուրճը թերևս օգներ: Սովորաբար չէր օգնում, բայց ամեն անգամ նա նույն հավատով ու նույն թերահավությամբ ապավինում էր սև սուրճի օգնությանը: Հետաքրքիր էր նայել, թե ինչպես է սուրճը սկսում թշշալ, ապա բարձրանալ: Հետաքրքիր էր վերջին պահին հասցնել սրճեփը վերցնել գազօջախից: Իհարկե սուրճի թափվելն էլ նայելու արժանի տեսարան էր, բայց հանուն դրա չարժեր հետո գազօջախը մաքրելու ձանձրույթը պարտադրել ինքդ քեզ, և այս անգամ էլ ծուլությունը հաղթեց հետաքրքրասիրությանը: Սուրճը սիրում էր խմել ծխախոտով, խմելը չափազանց երկրային բառ է բնութագրելու այն վիճակը, երբ սև, թանձր հեղուկը և կապույտ ծխի քուլաները ներս էր ընդունում. նա դա ըմբոշխնում էր: Սակայն ինչ որ բան այն չէր: Սուրճն իհարկե լավ բան է, ծխախոտն էլ, չնայած առողջությանը դրա հասցրած վնասը սկսել էր զգալ, սակայն դա այն չէր: Կինոն լավ բան է, բայց կարելի՞ է գրել կինո. իհարկե կարելի է, Արևելքի բանաստեղծները դա արել են դեռ այն ժամանակ, երբ կինո չկար: Ճապոնական կարճամետրաժները լավն են, բայց ինքը արաբական կասիդաների նման մեծամասշտաբ, լայն կտավի կինո էր գրելու: Սոխակները, ծղրիդները, կատուն, գլխացավը, կասիդաները, ալ-Բուհթուրին ու Սադակին… ու գլխացավը: Մոտեցավ  պատուհանին, արևը վաղուց արդեն բացվել էր, ևս մի անքուն գիշեր հաղթահարեց, այս գլխացավերը տեսնես ինչի՞ց են, գլուխը նորից առավ ձեռքերի մեջ, իսկ արմունկները դրեց պատուհանագոգին, հետո դեմքից հեռացրեց ձեռքի ափերը.  պատուհանից նայելու սովորություն չուներ, ցախը շալակին տատիկը ամեն օրվա պես գերեզմանների կողմից գալիս էր… Այո, ամառն ավարտվում էր: Տհաճ կին է, չէր սիրում նրան, հակառակի պես էլ նրա տատի մանկության ընկերուհին էր և ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս իր պարտքն էր համարում անատամ բերանի չլմփոցով  հիշեցնելու իր և նրա տատիկի վաղեմի բարեկամության մասին, դրա համար էլ սովորաբար տեսնելիս ճանապարհը փոխում էր: Կինոն լավ բան է, աշխարհի վերջ, վիրտուալ իրականության ներթափանցում մեր աշխարհ, զուգահեռ աշխարհներ, առեղծվածներ, Հովհաննես առաքյալ, Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի, ի՞նչ են հասկանում սրանք, որ գերեզմաններից այն կողմ աշխարհ չեն տեսել, ցախ են հավաքում, 21-րդ դար, ֆորումային կյանք, “Ավատար” ֆիլմի հաղթարշավ, իսկ սրանք ցախ են հավաքում: “Որովայնամիտ մարդիկ”,- լավ արտահայտություն է, փիլիսոփայության դասախոսից էր լսել, որոշել էր մի ստեղծագործության մեջ օգտագործել, բայց դեռ համապատասխան պատկեր չէր կարողացել ստեղծել, հոկու, կիտա, կասիդա, թանկա, աբսուրդի թատրոն, էքզիստեցիա, խաշ, քյաբաբ, փլավ, փոխինձ, ձմեռվա համար փակած պոմիդորի մարինադ, էհ… Բայց մի բան այն չի, մի բան խանգարում է, երեկվա պոմիդորով ձվածեղը… Ծիծաղելի է, պոմիդորով ձվածեղ և Բասյո Մացուո, էհ, ինչ են հասկանում: Իզուր նայեց պատուհանից, մի կողմ քաշվեց, գլուխը դեռ տեղում էր, էլի ցավում էր առաջվա պես… Ճապոնական պոեզիան էլ լավ բան է, բայց սոված էր: Նորից խոհանոց շարժվեց, պահարանի դուռը բացեց, հաց չկար, պետք էր գնալ հացի: Ոնց է ալարում վերելակի սպասել, ավելի լավ է` ոտքով իջնի, հարևանի փսլնքոտներն էլ հաստատ էլի միզած կլինեն մեջը, վեցերորդ հարկում ոտքը զզվանքով բարձրացրեց վերև, կոշիկը շան քաքի մեջ էր ընկել, լավ է, որ հողաթափերով չիջավ…  Մաքուր օդ, արև, կապույտ երկինք, ժպտաց… Սա ի՞նչ էր, ինչ թարս օր է, ասում են հաջողություն է բերում, իսկ եթե իսկապես հաջողություն է բերում: Հետո էլ զարմանում է, որ չի ստացվում գրել իր ուզածը, գրողը տանի, այս ծերտի, մեզի ու կեղտի, երեկվա պատրաստած պոմիդորով ձվածեղի ու գերեզմանների մթնոլորտում ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ինչ-որ վեհ բան գրել: Հանճարեղ լինելու հետ մեկտեղ մարդ մի քիչ էլ բախտ պետք է ունենա, Նյու-Յորք, Տոկիո, Մոսկվա ու այս անիծյալ քաղաքը, բայց ինչ-որ մեկը մի օր պե՞տք է մի բան անի, ինչ-որ մեկը պե՞տք է քաղաքը դուրս բերի այս կեղտից, կամ գոնե ինքը դուրս գա: Նորից շենք մտավ, վերելակը կանչեց, մտավ ներս, վերելակը, ճիշտ է երկար եկավ, բայց նա ուրիշ տեղ էր, նա այնքան էր շտապում, որ չզգաց դա, չզգաց նաև բարձրանալու երկարությունը, այնպես ինչպես չէր զգացել, որ հաց չէր գնել, ինչպես էլ չէր զգում, որ սոված է… Հասավ տուն, մտավ սենյակ, միացրեց համակարգիչը, բացեց Word-ի նոր փաստաթուղթ, գլուխը նորից ափերի մեջ առավ, դեռ ցավում էր…

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), Chuk (27.02.2010), cold skin (27.02.2010), davidus (25.02.2010), Gayl (27.02.2010), Monk (27.02.2010), My World My Space (24.02.2010), Sona_Yar (24.02.2010), Sphinx (24.02.2010), _Հրաչ_ (26.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.02.2010), Դատարկություն (25.02.2010), Դեկադա (24.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (05.03.2010), Կաթիլ (25.02.2010), Ուլուանա (27.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Աչքս կպել էր,  երբ հեռախոսը զանգեց: Զարթնեցի՝ գլուխս ափերի մեջ, ծանրացած: Ամեն ինչ անցավ աչքիս առջևով. սուրճը, խանութը, չգնած հացը, վերելակը... անզորությունից հառաչեցի: Չի ավարտվում... խաղը ոչ մի կերպ չի ավարտվում: Արդեն քանի՞ տարի է, ինչ  ապրում էի փոփոխական ժամանակում... չէի հիշում: Վերցրեցի հեռախոսը.
- Ու՞ր ես, - լսվեց խոսափողի միջից: Ջեյ Դին էր: Նորից այստեղ եմ, այս մի իրականությունում:
- Գալիս եմ, - վերցրեցի անձրևանոցն ու շարժվեցի դեպի դուռը: Խոհանոցի մոտով անցնելիս քթիս կպավ վառած սուրճի հոտը. նորից մոռացել էի, սև ու թանձր սուրճը թշշալով բարձրացել ու թափել էր հազար տարվա կեղտը վրան գազօջախին, կրակն ինքնիրեն հանգել էր: Լավ է, որ ավտոմատ անջատվող գազօջախներից էի գնել, թե չէ ո՞վ գիտի, հիմա կլինե՞ի, թե՞ ոչ: Ասենք գուցե լավն էլ դա լիներ..

- Անձրևանոցն ինչի՞ ես վերցրել, - զարմացավ Ծղրիդը, - արևոտ օր է:
Տխուր հառաչեցի.
- Ո՞վ իմանա, թե 5 րոպե հետո որտեղ կլինենք:

Քայլում էինք: Լուռ ու տխուր: Անցորդները զարմանքով նայում էին երկու խենթերին, որոնցից մեկը արևոտ օրով անձրևանոց էր ձեռքին բռնել, իսկ մյուսը ձմեռային վերարկուով էր: 
- Կարծու՞մ ես, էս անգամ լուծում կգտնենք, - հարցրեց Ջեյը:
- Չգիտեմ, - մռլտացի քթիս տակ:

Հասանք գերեզմանոց: Շիրմաքարեր: Տարբեր: Բազալտե, մարմարե, պղնձե, քանդակներ, խաչքարեր... հրեշտակներ... ում երևակայությունն ինչի հերիքում է, տգեղ, կոպիտ, անշնորհք... ու մի համեստ քար: Ու... սոխակ, նստած քարին՝ Լեայի, մեր Սոխակի քարին: Մեզ տեսավ՝ թռավ:

Նստեցինք: Տխուր: Ջեյը գրպանից հանեց արաղի շիշն ու երկու բաժակ: Լցրեց: 
- Լեա՛... - սկսեցի, ու մտքերս անմիջապես հետ թռան:

Լեան միշտ զարմանալի խաղեր էր հորինում: Այդ խաղերը կարճ ժամանակում դառնում էին իրական, հորինված կերպարները կյանք ու մարմին էին ստանում ու մեզ հետ խաղում: Լեայի վերջին խաղը... 
- Դու կլինես Մուսոն, - ասաց, - ես Նայչինգե-ռյուն: Ծղրիդն էլ կլինի մահացածի տղան...
- Ի՞նչ մահացած, - վախեցավ Ջեյը:
- Քո հայրիկը, բայց խաղի մեջի հայրիկը:
- Իմ հայրիկը կենդանի է:
- Խաղի մեջ, - բարկացավ Լեան ու Ջեյը սսկվեց:
Խաղը չավարտվեց, ինչ-որ բան կիսատ էր: Լեան.. Լեան կորավ: Հետո մեր ծնողները գտան նրա դին: Բայց դա չօգնեց, խաղն անավարտ էր, պետք էր ինչ-որ կերպ ավարտել: Արաղի բաժակը քաշեցի գլուխս ու չորս կողմն ամեն ինչ պտույտ եկավ: Լեայի մահից հետո միշտ այդպես է, ես ու Ջեյը կորցրինք ժամանակն ու տարածությունը, մենք հանկարծ անհայտանում էինք մի տեղից ու հայտնվում լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ: Արդեն սովորել էինք, հետներս վերցնում էինք էն ամենը, ինչը, կարծում էինք, կարող է պետք գալ: Ու էսպես էր լինելու, մեր կյանքն այսքան թռիչքաձև էր լինելու, քանի խաղը չէր ավարտվել: 

...

- Օգնեցե՛ք, խնդրու՛մ եմ:
- Ինչ-որ բա՞ն է պատահել,- հարցրեց Մուսոն:
- Այնտեղ գակիներ են:
- Տու՛ր ինձ զանգակդ: Ի՞նչ է անունդ:
- Նայչինգե-ռյու:
- Գնա տուն, Նայչինգե-ռյու:

Նայչինգե-ռյուն վազեց: Ինքը սկսեց թափահարել զանգակն ու սեգակիի աղոթքը կարդալ. դա իրեն պետք է փրկեր գակիներից: Բայց էդպես երկար չէր կարող զանգակը թափահարեր ու աղոթեր, իրեն տուն էր պետք, որ մտներ ու այնտեղ հանգիստ սպասեր.. սա էր մտածում, երբ դիմացի բլրակին անիյստու տեսավ: Քայլերն արագացրեց, վստահ, որ անիյստուն դատարկ է լինելու, բայց այնտեղից մի ծերուկ դուրս եկավ.
- Ի՞նչ ես ուզում:
- Թույլ տուր այս գիշեր մնամ քո շինությունում, - խնդրեց Մուսին:
- Կորի՛ր այստեղից, թափառականի մեկը, - բղավեց ծերուկը:
Մուսոն շուռ եկավ, որ գնա, երբ հետևից լսեց արդեն մեղմ ձայնը.
- Այս ճանապարհով գնա, շուտով գյուղի կհասնես, այնտեղ քեզ ապաստան կտան:

Մուսոն շարժվեց՝ շարունակելով թափ տալ զանգակն ու քթի տակ արտասանելով սեգակին:
Մշուշի մեջից նկատում էր գակիների շարժումները... ու հիշեց... ինքը... ծղրիդը... սոխակը... Նայչինգե Ռյուն... ինչպե՞ս ուղարկեց տուն: Փոքրիկը գնալու է ու թաքնվի տանը: Ծղրիդը... նա լքելու է տունը... այսօր նրա հոր մահվան առաջին օրն է... գյուղում լեգենդ կա, այդ օրը, բացի հոգևորականներից, բոլորը պիտի լքեն տունը... գիշերը գալիս է գակին, նա պիտի տանի մահացածի դին ու իր համար թողնված ուտեստը: Բայց նրանք անհագ են, ուտում են բոլորին, ով մնացել է գյուղում: Դրա համար բոլոր գյուղացիներն այդ գիշերը մեկնում են կողքի գյուղ... Մուսոն հիշեց... ինքը մնաց գյուղում, մահացածի դիակի մոտ ու սկսեց աղոթքներ կարդալ, որ մահացածի հոգին փառավորվի: Հետո եկավ գակին, Մուսոն սկսեց թափահարել զանգակն ու սեգակի արտասանել, այլևս գակին իրեն չդիպավ: Գակին կուլ տվեց մահացած դին, իր համար նախատեսված ուտեստը, դժգոհ հայացքով նայեց Մուսոյին, ում ցավոք չէր կարող ուտել, ապա շարժվեց դեպի դուռը: Մուսոն արդեն հանգստացած շունչ էր ուզում քաշել, երբ գակին կանգնեց, ապա շուռ եկավ ու հանկարծ սուրաց սենյակի մյուս ծայրը: Մուսոն նոր նկատեց պահարան ետևում թաքնված Նայչինգե Ռյուին:
- Ո՜չ, - գոռաց Մուսոն, բայց արդեն ուշ էր: Գակին իր ահռելի ռեխը բացած մեկ շնչով կուլ տվեց զոհին ու դուրս սլացավ տնից:

Խաղը ավարտվեց:
Խաղի շարունակությունը միայն Լեան գիտեր, ով հորինել էր խաղը:
Բայց խաղում զոհվեց ու խաղը կիսատ մնաց:

Մուսոն, Մուսոն էր մեղավոր, որ երեխային հրամայեց տուն գնալ: Մուսոն արագացրեց քայլերը: Եթե ինքը նորից այստեղ է հայտնվել, այս տեղում ու այս ժամանակում, ուրեմն ինքը կարող է մի բան փոխել, փոխել խաղի ընթացքը: Հիմա կսուրա: Կհասնի տանը: Կմտնի ներս, կգտնի Նայչինգ-ռյուին ու կհրամայի գնալ այդտեղից, փախնել, սլանալ հարևան գյուղ, որ երբ գակին գա, Լեան այդտեղ չլինի, որ չզոհվի, որ խաղը շարունակվի.

- Ես գալիս եմ, Նայչինգե Ռյու, - քթի տակ քրթմնջում էր Մուսոն ու սլանում դեպի գյուղ:

Հասավ: 
Երիտասարդ արյունը եռում էր ներսում: Պետք էր ավարտել խաղը: Ուժով ու եռանդով լի, կյանքով լեցուն՝ մոտեցավ արևկող դռանը: Փտած տախտակները մի կերպ կցած էին իրար, ներկը պլոկված էր: Ժանգոտած ծխնիները, դժկամությամբ ճռռալով, տեղի տվեցին: Մտավ ներս, և Տան փոշե շունչը դիպավ դեմքին...

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), cold skin (27.02.2010), Gayl (27.02.2010), Monk (27.02.2010), murmushka (27.02.2010), Rhayader (27.02.2010), Sphinx (27.02.2010), Yeghoyan (27.02.2010), Դատարկություն (27.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (05.03.2010), Շինարար (27.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Այս մեկը միակն է այն համատեղ պատմվածքներից, որ վերջին գրողը կավարտեր այն սցենարով կամ մոտավորապես այն սցենարով ինչ որ առաջինը եթե մենակով գրեր:

----------

Շինարար (27.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հուսով եմ, ոչ ոք չի նեղանա, բայց ուզում եմ անկեղծ կարծիքս ասել:

Առաջին հատվածը հրաշալի սկիզբ էր, երևի մինչ այժմ եղած բոլոր պատմվածքների մեջ լավագույն սկիզբն էր: Գեղեցիկ, հեքիաթային, խորիմաստ, մանկական ու տխուր...

Երկրորդ մասը ընդհանրապես դուր չեկավ, ըստ երևույթին Շինարարի մոտ ստեղծագործական կրիզիս է, ու մի կերպ պետք է տակից դուրս գար: Բայց իմ կարծիքով կարելի էր ավելի պատվով շարունակել պատմվածքը, քան քաքի մասին գրելով:

Չուկինը շատ հավանեցի, Չուկը արագ անցում կատարելով վերջակետ դրեց Շինարարի հատվածին ու փրկեց պատմվածքը: Բայց ինձ դուր չեկավ ամենավերջին պահը, երբ Չուկը պատմվածքը կապեց Հայկօյի պատմվածքին, սա ավելորդ էր, բացի դրանից երկու պատմվածքները թե ոճով, թե բովանդակությամբ իրար ընդհանրապես չեն բռնում:




> Երիտասարդ արյունը եռում էր ներսում: *Պետք էր ավարտել խաղը:* Ուժով ու եռանդով լի, կյանքով լեցուն՝ մոտեցավ արևկող դռանը: Փտած տախտակները մի կերպ կցած էին իրար, ներկը պլոկված էր: Ժանգոտած ծխնիները, դժկամությամբ ճռռալով, տեղի տվեցին: Մտավ ներս, և Տան փոշե շունչը դիպավ դեմքին...


Բոլդով նշված հատվածը Հայկօյի մոտ չկա  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով, Շինարարի ամբողջ հատվածը ու Չուկի վերջին պարբերությունը հանած շատ գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործություն էր:

Հ.Գ. Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, եթե Ռայադերը ավարտեր պատմությունը, ինչ ավարտ կգրեր  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (27.02.2010), ars83 (27.02.2010), Rhayader (27.02.2010), Yeghoyan (27.02.2010), Շինարար (27.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ուֆ...  :Sad:  
Ես վերջերս շատ վատն եմ երևի, բայց դե, դիմացեք մի կերպ։  ::}: 

Հենց սկզբից մինչև վերջին հատվածը կարդալիս էնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ հեղինակներից յուրաքանչյուրը կայֆավատ է լինում մյուս հեղինակների վրա։  :LOL:  Հատկապես *Շինարարի* հատվածը կարդալիս էնպիսի զգացողություն ունեի, որ շատ ջղայնացած ու նյարդայնացած է գրել իր հատվածը՝ փորձելով հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ անել *Ռայադերի* ինադու  :LOL:  (իրեն էդպիսի կրակը գցելու համար)։
Բայց թերևս սկսենք *Ռայադերից*։

Նախ չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով է ճիշտ համատեղ պատմվածքներում ներմուծել էնպիսի կերպարներ, անվանումներ ու երևույթներ, որոնք պատմվածքը շարունակողի համար կարող են անծանոթ ու անհասկանալի լինել ու դրանով իսկ խոչընդոտել նրա հատվածի ստեղծագործմանը։ Իսկ *Ռայադերն* էդ առումով, կարծում եմ, բավական անհեռատեսորեն է գործում՝ արդեն որերորդ անգամ՝ կրակը գցելով իրենից հետո եկողին։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, օրինակ,* Շինարարը*, *Ռայադերի* հետ նախորդ համատեղ պատմվածքից պիտի որ արդեն հասկացած լիներ, որ իրենց երկուսի համագործակցությունն էս հարցում հաջող լինելու քիչ հնարավորություններ ունի՝ դատելով նախ թեմատիկայի, ապա նաև գրելաոճերի տարբերությունից (դրա համար չեմ բացառում, որ գուցե *Ռայադերը* հատուկ չի հոգացել էդ մասին՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ *Շինարարն* արդեն պիտի հասկացած լիներ, որ իր հետ էս հարցում գործ ունենալ չարժե  :LOL: , բայց քանի որ չի հասկացել, ուրեմն թող «վայելի»  :Beee:   :LOL: )։  *Շինարարինը*, որքան նկատել եմ, մաքուր ռեալիստիկ պատմվածքներն են, ու դա հաշվի առնելով՝ չարժեր, որ ինքը գրանցվեր մի եռյակում, որի սկիզբը *Ռայադերն* էր դնելու։ Օրինակ, *Չուկի* ու *Շինարարի* համագործակցությունը հենց սկզբից ես բավական հաջող էի պատկերացնում՝ հաշվի առնելով գրելաոճերի, մոտեցումների ու նախընտրած թեմաների եթե ոչ նմանությունը, ապա գոնե ներդաշնակությունը։ Բայց տվյալ պատմվածքում, փաստորեն, *Չուկն* ավելի շուտ *Ռայադերին* սատարեց, քանի *Շինարարին*։  :Jpit:  Ճիշտն ասած՝ *Շինարարի* հատվածը նմանեցրի Հայկօյի, Ռայադերի ու իր համատեղ պատմվածքում իր գրած հատվածին. էս անգամ ուղղակի երազից արթնանալու փոխարեն word–ի փաստաթուղթն էր փակել, բայց ամեն դեպքում լուծումն, ըստ էության, նույնն էր՝ ազատվել նախորդ հատվածի ծանր բեռից։  :LOL:  Բայցևայնպես, շարադրանքի առումով ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ հենց *Շինարարի* հատվածը, չնայած նրան, որ իրականում կապ չուներ սկզբում նախորդ, իսկ *Չուկի* շնորհիվ՝ նաև հաջորդ հատվածի հետ։ Բայց շարադրանքն իսկապես լավն էր, միայն ափսոս, որ բուն պատմվածքի հետ կապ չուներ, կարելի է ասել՝ լրիվ դուրս էր մնում ընդհանուր սյուժեից։ 

*Չուկի* հատվածը, ճիշտն ասած, մի կերպ եմ կարդացել։  :Blush:  Ուղղակի չէի ուզում կիսատ թողնել։ Թեև զգացի, որ համահունչ է Ռայադերի գրածին, բայց ինձ չէր ձգում մի տեսակ։ Չգիտեմ։ Դժվարանում եմ նույնիսկ գնահատական տալ, քանի որ չէի կարողանում ինձ ստիպել ուշադիր կարդալ, որ նորմալ ըմբռնեի։ 

Ընդհանրապես լավ կլիներ, որ հետագայում եռյակներ կազմելիս մարդիկ հաշվի առնեին միմյանց հետ իրենց ստեղծագործական համատեղելիությունը։ Ախր մարդիկ կան, որոնց մոտեցումներն էն աստիճանի տարբեր են, որ համարյա բացառվում է հաջող համագործակցությունը։ Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի զոռով գրել ինչ–որ մեկի գրածի շարունակությունը, որը հեչ քո սրտով չի՝ միաժամանակ չնպաստելով լավ պատմվածք ստեղծելուն, երբ կարելի է շատ հաջող համագործակցել ուրիշ ստեղծագործողների հետ։ Կարծում եմ՝ էսքան համատեղ պատմվածքներ կարդալը, էլ չեմ ասում՝ դրանց մասնակցելը, պիտի որ արդեն բավականաչափ պատկերացում տա, թե ով ինչպես ու ինչի մասին է լավ գրում, ու դրանից ելնելով՝ որոշել, թե ում հետ համագործակցությունն ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի։ Ուղղակի երբ երեք լավ ստեղծագործողներ միասին գրում են ոչ էնքան լավ պատմվածք, դա պիտի որ մտածելու տեղիք տա, իմ կարծիքով։ Հուսով եմ՝ չեմ վիրավորում ոչ ոքի։ Ուղղակի փորձում եմ հետագա անհաջող համագործակցությունները կանխել։  :Blush: 

Հ. Գ. Էսքան բան գրելուց հետո ես արդեն վախենում եմ որևէ եռյակի մեջ մտնելուց. հանկարծ մուռ չհանեն...  :Unsure:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.02.2010), Ariadna (02.03.2010), Rhayader (27.02.2010), Yeghoyan (27.02.2010), Դատարկություն (27.02.2010), Դեկադա (27.02.2010), Կաթիլ (27.02.2010), Շինարար (27.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Երբեք չեմ սիրել մեկնաբանել, թե ինչ եմ ուզեցել ասել տվյալ բանը գրելով՝ ազատ թողնելով կարդացողին իր եզրակացությունները անելու, բայց սա այն դեպքն է, որ դա անհրաժեշտ է… *Ստեղծագործական ճգնաժամի առումով՝ երբեք այնդքան հեշտ չի ստացվել մոտս գրելը, քան հիմա, ի վերջո ես գրում եմ այն,, ինչ մտածում եմ, ու քանի դեռ մտածում եմ, ճգնաժամից վախենալու պատճառ թերևս չունեմ…* Նախորդ պատմվածը վերլուծելիս, Չուկը հիշել էր ոջիլի պատմությունը, այո, ես գրում եմ հենց ոջիլի պատմություն, որովհետև ամեն ինչ նույնն է, կարևորը կարծում եմ, անկեղծ գրելն է այդ ոջիլի մասին, որովհետև ոջիլը կա, սակայն ամենքս տարբեր ենք տեսնում նրան… Հանճարեղ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանը մի առիթով ասաց, թե երեք հանճար՝ Շեքսպիրը, Դոստոևսկին, Չարենցը գրել են ամեն ինչ՝ ներկայի մասին, անցյալի մասին, ապագայի մասին, մեզ մնում է ընդամենը մեր օրերիազնիվ տարեգիրը լինել…  Չուկի հատվածից էլ խոսեմ, նոր անցնեմ բուն նյութին :Jpit:  Ճիշտն ասած Չուկի հին գրառումներում ու վերջին շրջանի գրառումներում ինքս հսկայական տարբերություն եմ տեսնում, ստեղծագործող ու տաղանդավոր մարդու չորացում, ադմինիստրատորացում եմ զգում իր մոտ, այս բոլոր ադմինիստրատիվ գրառումները, նամակները և այլն, որ նա անում է, որովհետև պետք է, չեն կարող չազդել նրա ստեղծագործական ընդունակության վրա, ես առիթ եղել է, որ իրեն այդ մասին ասեմ, հիմա էլ ի լուր բոլորին եմ ասում, որ ձեռք բերելով Ակումբը,մենք կամաց-կամաց կորցնում ենք ստեղծագործողի, որ ով գիտե ինչ հզորության գործեր կկերտեր… Ամեն դեպքում այս հատվածը, որ դրված է այս թեմայում, անկախ նախորդ հատվածի հետ կապից, ցույց է տալիս, որ ստեղծագործողը դեռ կա, դեռ կարող է փրկվել, Չուկին ուղղակի խնդրում եմ, որ օրվա ընթացքում անպայման ժամանակ տրամադրի ստեղծագործելուն, չնյած արժեր որ ես էլ հետևեի այդ նույն խորհրդին…
Գալով իմ ու Ռայադերի հատվածին, որոնցում կապը ավելի քան կա,ես հոգնեցի, ուստի մի հինգ րոպեից կշարունակեմ :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

Իմ հատվածն ուղղված էր Ռայադերին, ժմանակին ես կարծիք էի ուզում գրել իր ստեղծագործական թեմաներից  մեկում, այդպես էլ չստացվեց, փոխարենը գրեցի այս հատվածը, վերը Մաթևոսյանին մեջբերեցի, հիմա ավելի մանրամասնեմ, մարդ պետք է գրի անկեղծ ու այն բանի մասին, ինչ գիտի, *գուցե Ռայադերը մեծ հավակնություններ չունի գրական ասպարեզում, բայց ես ունեմ հենց իր առումով*, ես տեսնում եմ իր մեջ գրողին ու ափսոսում, որ նա գրւմ է ոչ այն մասին… Ըստ իս Հայաստանում ապրած, Փառանձեմներ ու Աննաներ, Վազգեններ ու Գարսևաններ, Արտակներ ու Տիգրաններ ճանաչող մարդը չի կարող լավ գրել Մուսոների ու Ջեյերի մասին, իհարկե սա իմ կարծիքն է, Ռայադերը կարող է ընդունել, կարող է և ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի էլ ընդունի, բայց իմ ասածի ճշմարտացիության մեջ համոզված եմ… 
Վերջում նորից նշեմ, որ ինչ վերաբերվում է պատմվածքի մեջ հատվածների ունեցած կապին, ըստ իս կարելի է կապել ամենաչկապվողն էլ, ինչ վերաբրվում է կապող միջոցների ծեծվածությանը, այստեղ կարևոր է, թե ինչպես ես օգտագործում այդ ծեծված լուծումները… Ես, *Ուլուանա* ջան, հենց սկզբից գրանցվել եմ որպես մեջտեղ գրող, Ռայադերն է հետո միացել… Դու ճիշտ նկատեցիր, որ* խոսքս ուղղված էր Ռայադերին, բայց ոչ ինադու, այլ հանուն…*

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), Rhayader (27.02.2010), Կաթիլ (27.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ըստ իս Հայաստանում ապրած, Փառանձեմներ ու Աննաներ, Վազգեններ ու Գարսևաններ, Արտակներ ու Տիգրաններ ճանաչող մարդը չի կարող լավ գրել Մուսոների ու Ջեյերի մասին


 :LOL: 
Փոքրիկ նշում կատարեմ. ես, չնայած Հայաստանում ապրելուս, ընդհանուր առմամբ կենդանի մարդկանց հետ շատ քիչ եմ շփվում: Իմ հիմնական զբաղմունքներն ու ոգեշնչման աղբյուրները հոգեբանությունը, կրոնագիտությունն ու մշակութաբանությունն են: :Wink: 
Խնդիրը նրանում է կայանում, որ ես, ինչ-որ տեսանկյունից բավականին սառը մարդ լինելով, Փառանձեմների ու Գարսևանների ապրումներն ի վիճակի չեմ սրտիս մոտ ընդունել: Ավելին, դրանք ինձ ձանձրացնում են: Կան *իրոք հանճարեղ գրողներ*, ինչպիսին է, օրինակ, Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանը, ովքեր կարողանում են *բարձրացնել այդ ապրումներն այն մակարդակի*, որ դրանք ինձ հուզեն: Բայց միջին ստատիստիկ հային ես կյանքի բերումով ստիպված եմ նայել որպես պոտենցիալ վտանգավոր, ընդհանուր դեպքում տարրական մտածողական ֆունկցիաներից, ճաշակից ու սեփական «եսի» զգացողությունից զուրկ արարածների, ովքեր ինձ փողոցում տեսնելիս սկսում են կասկածկոտ հայացքներով զննել, ասես ես ինչ-որ էկզոտիկ գազան լինեմ:
Այլ կերպ ասած, ես նրանց տանել չեմ կարողանում: Իսկ եթե մի բան չես սիրում (ինչը տրամաբանական է՝ դժվար է սիրել մեկին, ով, առանց քո մասին մի բան իմանալու, քեզ արդեն չի սիրում), դժվար է ինչ-որ լուրջ բան գրել դրա մասին: Կծու-ծաղրական-քննադատական-հումորային բաներ ես գրում եմ իմ Անգրագիտարանում, իսկ երբ լուրջ եմ, գրում եմ ինքնակենսագրական աշխատանքներ, համեմելով դրանք այն ամենով, ինչ ես սիրում եմ:
Ինչ-որ արդարացման նման հնչեց:

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), ars83 (27.02.2010), Yeghoyan (27.02.2010), Կաթիլ (27.02.2010), Շինարար (27.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուֆ...  
> Ես վերջերս շատ վատն եմ երևի, բայց դե, դիմացեք մի կերպ։


Վերջերս աչքիս ես էլ եմ վատը, իմ դուրն էլ հիմնականում դուր չեն գալիս գրվածքները:

Հիմա կոնկրետ էս գործի մասին: Ինչի՞ գործ: Որտև սա սկզբից մինչև վերջ պատմվածք անվանելը «հանցագործություն» ա: Սա խաղ ա, զվարճանք, զբաղմունք, չգիտեմ... բայց դե ոչ պատմվածք:

Մաս 1. *Ռայադեր*
Սոֆն ինչպես միշտ իր տարերքի մեջ է, ինքը պիտի ընթերցողին զարմացնի իր գիտելիքներով, իր կարդացած լինելով, իր իմաստնությամբ, իր ներմուծած կերպարներով: Հոգ չի, որ ինքը մի նախագծի է մասնակցում, որում նպատակը ոչ թե իր «կոլեգաներին» փակուղու մեջ գցելն է, այլ համագործակցելը, միասին մի գեղեցիկ բան ստեղծելը: Ինքը իր բացատրություններում չի զլանում գրել, որ քամահրանքով է նայում «միջին ստատիստիկ հային» հետևաբար իր կերպարները պիտի լինեն, չգիտեմ, ասենք բուդդայականներ, ինչ-որ այլազգի լեգենդների հերոսներ կամ որևէ հայտնի գրողի վեպի կերպարներ: Դրանց ինքը ճանաչում է ընդամենը գրքերի միջոցով, ընդամենը կարդացածով, որոնցում ուրվագծվում են այդ կերպարների անհատականությունները, բայց ոչ հասարակությունը, հետևաբար նրա համար ասենք «միջին ստատիստիկ բուդդայականը» քամահրանքի առարկա չէ, այլ հիացմունքի տիպար: Ու սրանց մասին իր գիտելիքները ցուցադրելուց Ռայադերը լրիվ մոռանում է, որ ախր եթե իր համար այդ «միջին ստատիստիկ» կամ յուրատիպ բուդդայականը հիացմունքի առարկա է, ապա պատմվածքը շարունակողի համար կարող է լինել անհայտ ծագման կենդանի, պատմվածքը մտնի տուպիկ, հաջորդը ստիպված լինի կամ քնից զարթնել, կամ  Word-ի փաստաթուղթը փակել. չկա համագործակցության եզրը, հեղինակը մտածում է ոչ թե ընդհանուր ստեղծած գործի, այլ իր՝ տպավորություն գործելու մասին: Ավելին, նրա գործը դառնում է ոչ թե սեփական գործ, այլ ինչ-որ մի այլ արժեքավոր գործից կամ գործերից տպավորված մի բան, որը իրականում չունի ինքնատիպությունը, ընդամենը կրկնօրինակ, պատճեն է: Ավելին, եթե էդքան հարազատ է էդ թեմատիկան, է մենակ նստի գրի. ի՞նչ պարտադիր է համահեղինակներին փակուղի մտցնելը:

Մաս 2. *Շինարար*
Ուզում էի նորից հիշեցնել ոջիլի անեկդոտը, էն էլ Շինարար եղբայրն առաջ ընկավ: Կարճ կարող եմ ասել հետևյալը. շինեց, թողեց: Գեղեցիկ նախադասություն, գեղեցիկ նկարագրություն, բայց տակը ոչինչ, փուչ, ոչ սյուժետային գիծ, ոչ զարգացում: Սուրճը եռաց ու թշշալով բարձացավ, բայց չհասցրեց թափվել: Է ջհանդամը: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա ընդհանուր նախագծի հետ, շարունակությու՞ն է նախորդ հեղինակի գրածի համար, թե՞ համագործակցության սկիզբ հաջորդի համար: Ոչ էն, ոչ էլ էն: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող է գրել ասենք «Լավ, քանի դեռ Սոֆն ու Չուկը պատմվածք են գրում, ես էլ ձեզ պատմեմ ձախորդ Փանոսի հեքիաթը»: Դե հետո, հաջորդ հեղինակ, արի ու հասկացի, թե էդ հաջորդի հետ ինչ ես անելու: Անկեղծ գրելը...  լավ խոսք է, բայց անկեղծություն չեմ տեսել այս գործի երեք հատվածներից և ոչ մեկում, ոչ առաջինում, ոչ երկրորդում, ոչ երրորդում: Անկեղծ կլիներ սա. «Գիտեք, ես Սոֆի գրածը չեմ կարողանում շարունակել»: Թե չէ Վոռդով պատմվածք գրողի ներմուծումն ու իրա չթափվող կոֆեն, գնել մոռացած հացը անկեղծություն չեն, այլ անզորություն՝ ոչինչ չտվող:

Մաս 3. *Չուկ*
Սկզբից մինչև վերջ արհեստականությունը էս հատվածի ամենաճիշտ բնութագիրն է: Հաջորդ բնութագիրը խաղն է: Ընդամենը կարկատան, խաղ, փորձ, նախորդ երկու հատվածներն իրար կապելու, բոլոր դրվագներն օգտագործելու: Ու արդյունքում պետք է ծնվեր ոչ գրական արժեք, այլ ընդամենը վիճակից փրկություն՝ հմուտ կամ անտաղանդ կերպով, էական չի: Բայց ոչ պատմվածք, երբեք: Անկեղծորեն խոստովանում եմ, որ երբ առաջին երկու հատվածները կարդացի, ուզում էի հրաժարվել, մտածելով, որ գուցե հայտնվի ուրիշը, ով նորմալ վերջաբան կգրի: Հետո մտածեցի, որ էդպես անիմաստ է, բացեցի, կարդացի գակիների մասին, Մուսոյի մասին լեգենդներից մեկը, դա վերաձևակերպեցի, արհեստականորեն ճխտեցի պատմվածքի մեջ, ինչքան բան կար խառնեցի իրար, լցրեցի իրար գլխի, մի հատ շիլա-շփոթ սարքեցի ու հրամցրի համահեղինակներիս. «Է՞ս էիք ուզում, դե՛ ստացեք»: Չկար, ուղղակի բացակայում էր ողջ գործի մեջ հեղինակների համագործակցության, իրար օգնելու, լրացնելու փափագը:

Մի խոսքով, երեքդ էլ ապրեք, լավ էիք գրել  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ասեմ, որ թե՛ Ռայադերի, թե՛ Շինարարի գրելաոճերը, առանձին-առանձին, լավն են, իրար հետ՝ ոչինչ, քանի որ չեն կապվում, սյուժետային գիծը մեկը մոտ թխոցի է, մյուսի մոտ չկա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.02.2010), AniwaR (27.02.2010), Ariadna (02.03.2010), Malxas (29.03.2011), murmushka (28.02.2010), Sphinx (27.02.2010), Yeghoyan (27.02.2010), Գալաթեա (27.02.2010), Շինարար (27.02.2010), Ուլուանա (27.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեջը ոչինչ չլինելու հետ կապված`

 սա ես էի գրել՝


> ի՞նչ են հասկանում սրանք, որ գերեզմաններից այն կողմ աշխարհ չեն տեսել, ցախ են հավաքում, 21-րդ դար, ֆորումային կյանք, “Ավատար” ֆիլմի հաղթարշավ, իսկ սրանք ցախ են հավաքում: “Որովայնամիտ մարդիկ”,- լավ արտահայտություն է, փիլիսոփայության դասախոսից էր լսել, որոշել էր մի ստեղծագործության մեջ օգտագործել, բայց դեռ համապատասխան պատկեր չէր կարողացել ստեղծել, հոկու, կիտա, կասիդա, թանկա, աբսուրդի թատրոն, էքզիստեցիա, խաշ, քյաբաբ, փլավ, փոխինձ, ձմեռվա համար փակած պոմիդորի մարինադ, էհ… Բայց մի բան այն չի, մի բան խանգարում է, երեկվա պոմիդորով ձվածեղը… Ծիծաղելի է, պոմիդորով ձվածեղ և Բասյո Մացուո, էհ, ինչ են հասկանում:


 Սա գրել է Ռայադերը իր արդարացման մեջ՝



> Խնդիրը նրանում է կայանում, որ ես, ինչ-որ տեսանկյունից բավականին սառը մարդ լինելով, Փառանձեմների ու Գարսևանների ապրումներն ի վիճակի չեմ սրտիս մոտ ընդունել: Ավելին, դրանք ինձ ձանձրացնում են: Կան *իրոք հանճարեղ գրողներ*, ինչպիսին է, օրինակ, Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանը, ովքեր կարողանում են *բարձրացնել այդ ապրումներն այն մակարդակի*, որ դրանք ինձ հուզեն: Բայց միջին ստատիստիկ հային ես կյանքի բերումով ստիպված եմ նայել որպես պոտենցիալ վտանգավոր, ընդհանուր դեպքում տարրական մտածողական ֆունկցիաներից, ճաշակից ու սեփական «եսի» զգացողությունից զուրկ արարածների, ովքեր ինձ փողոցում տեսնելիս սկսում են կասկածկոտ հայացքներով զննել, ասես ես ինչ-որ էկզոտիկ գազան լինեմ:


 Այսքանը… Ուղղակի ավելացնեմ, որ ստեղծագործության մեջ սկիզբ, վերջ, կոնֆլիկտ, հանգուցալուծում, կապ և այլն, իմ կարծիքով կարևոր չի, կարևորը կարդացվի ու դրդի մտածելու, այլ բան է, որ իմ գրածը մեկին գուցե մտածելու տեղ տվել է, մյուսին ոչ, ինձ հետաքրքիր էր…

----------


## Sphinx

Ճիշտն ասած, սկիզբը շատ հետաքրքիր էր և հենց սկզբից էլ ինձ հետաքրքրել է, թե Ռայադերն ինչպես այն կավարտեր  անկախ այս նախագծից:Ես Հայկի և Շինարարի հետ  իր համատեղ պատմվածքի քննարկման  ժամանակ էլ առաջարկեցի ու հիմա էլ եմ կրկնում . հաշվի առնելով թեմատիկ նախասիրությունը և գրելաոճ՝,  ճիշտ կլինի անպայման  օգտագործել տողատակի ծանոթագրությունների սկզբունքը:Դա գործնականում կիրառվող մեթոդ է:Դրանով գրվածքը դառնում է ոչ միայն հետաքրքիր , այլև ճանաչողական տեսանկյունից՝ բավականին օգտակար : Հեղինակը օգնում է ընթերցողին  առավել լիարժեք ընկալելու ասելիքը:Օրինակ, ես չգիտեմ բնագրով ինչպես է, բայց Բորխեսի ռուսերեն թարգմանությունները , որոնք ես կարդացել եմ, տրվում են ծանոթագրություններով :Կարծում եմ, դա հենց հեղինակի նախաձեռնությունն է:Դրանից տեքստը միայն շահում է:
Շինարարի տեքստն, առանձին վերցրած, վատը չէր, բայց  ոչ որպես պատմվածքի շարունակություն.Իրոք, Չուկի վիճակը, մեղմ ասած, բարդ էր , բայց  մարդը պատվով դուրս եկավ (վերջին նախադասությունները չեմ հաշվում ), թվում էր , թե անելանելի վիճակից:
Ուլուանան իրավացի է, պետք է եռյակները պատահական չլինեն...այլապես մենք լիարժեք պատմվածք այդպես էլ չենք  ունենա և ստիպված կլինենք գնահատել հատվածաբար...

----------

Rhayader (28.02.2010), Շինարար (27.02.2010), Ուլուանա (27.02.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Չիշտն ասած կարդալիս հենց հասա *Rhayader*-ի այս տողերին՝ «Զանգակի ձայնն իմ զարթուցիչն է, որն ապարդյուն փորձում է ինձ արթնացնել», ֆիլմի Ռոբինզոնի պես մտածեցի «Опять про море»…և ուզում էի դուրս գալ: Թերևս ճիշտ էլ արած կլինեի, որովհետև հետո ավելի ափսոսեցի դա չանելուս համար: Թող ներեն պարզամիտիս այս խոսքերիս համար, բայց օտարահունչ այդ անունները, գակիների ու Մուսոյի մասին ինձ համար խորթ լեգենդները անհասկանալի սկիզբ էր: Դե ամենքս Չուկ չենք դառնա, որ վերցնենք սկսենք կարդալ դրանք, որպեսզի հասկանանք ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Էլի լավ էլ *Չուկը* գլուխ էր հանել: Ինքը կարողացել էր «մտնել» Rhayader-ի կանոններով ստեղծած խաղի մեջ: Չուկի հատվածն էլ «Ջումանջի» խաղը հիշեցրեց՝ որտեղ մի հատ հղում կիրառեց ուղիղ խաղի նախորդ փուլին  :LOL:  
Ինչ մնում է *Շինարար*-ի հատվածին, ապա ես մեկ անգամ ևս համոզվեցի, որ նա  ունի *իր* ոճը, ու չի պատրաստվում «սավաղել» այն ուրիշների ոճին, թեև իր մականունը հենց Շինարար է :Wink: …Նա չի օգտագործել վերամբարձ բառեր, երազահանային մտքեր ու կարդալիս լեզու կոտրող անուններ, ու մի շատ պարզ ենթատեքստով ակնարկել է, որ հարկավոր է գրել այն մասին, ինչն իրեն հոգեհարազատ է, ինչը իր, իմ, նրա  կյանքի մի մասն է կազմում: Ճիշտ է երկարացված մտքեր կային, գուցե թեմայից շեղված զարգացումներ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ես հասկացա, թե ինչ էր նա ուզեցել ասել «գերեզմանների մոտից իջնող ցախ հավաքող» կնոջ մասին հիշատակելով. սա՛ է մեր իրականությունը, մենք դեռ այդ ցախը ձեռքներիցս չգցած, մեզ իսկ դեռ չճանաչած՝ չենք կարող գործեր գրել միայն գրքերից կարդացած այլոց մասին: Ու, թե «Ձախորդ փանոսի» հեքիաթ է, թե ինչ է այդ միջանկյալը, բայց մենք դեռ դոփում ենք այդ ձախորդության մեջ բառիս լայն իմաստով:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.02.2010), Ariadna (02.03.2010), Կաթիլ (27.02.2010), Շինարար (27.02.2010)

----------


## ars83

Զարմանալի է, որ միայն _Ռուֆուսի_ մոտ էր առաջացել առաջին մասի նույնպիսի ընկալում ինչպես ինձ մոտ՝ որպես «մանկական և տխուր» (կամ էլ մնացածները հմտորեն թաքցնում են դա): Ես էլ, մեծամասնության նման ոչինչ չգիտեմ «գակիների» մասին, բայց դա ինձ չէր խանգարի շարունակել Rhayader-ի ստեղծածը: Եթե ցանկանայի «գակիների» թեման զարգացնել, կփորփրեի նրանց մասին տեղեկություններ և կներառեի նրանց իմ հատվածի մեջ, եթե ոչ՝ կփորձեի ներառել իմ մանկական հիշողություններից կամ խաղերից՝ հարմարեցնելով կոնտեքստին, որպեսզի չստեղծեմ չկապակցված հատված (եթե ցանկանայի արտահայտել մտքերս ինքնուրույն, առանց որևէ մեկին լրացնելու, կբացեի առանձին թեմա և կստեղծագործեի այնտեղ): Իմ կարծիքով՝ Rhayader-ի գրածը բավական չպարտադրող և չսահմանափակող էր: Միգուցե այն չէր, ինչ կցանկանային շարունակել հաջորդ հեղինակները, բայց դրան էլ լուծում կա՝ կարելի է գրանցվել որպես առաջին հեղինակ:

Իսկ «ես չեմ հասկանում, ինձ անծանոթ է, ուրեմն՝ հիմարություն է» մոտեցումը, որը հնչեց մի քանի մեկնաբանություններում, պարզապես մանկամտություն է. յուրաքանչյուր անհայտ բան կարելի է.
ա) ընկալել որպես նոր բան իմանալու, սովորելու հնարավորություն (ինչը շատ դեպքերում հետաքրքիր է).
բ) հանգիստ շրջանցել, առանց կոշիկների փոշին թոթափելու նորությունը ներկայացնողի վրա:

----------

AniwaR (27.02.2010), Sphinx (27.02.2010), Yeghoyan (27.02.2010), Հայկօ (27.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ «ես չեմ հասկանում, ինձ անծանոթ է, ուրեմն՝ հիմարություն է» մոտեցումը, որը հնչեց մի քանի մեկնաբանություններում, պարզապես մանկամտություն է. յուրաքանչյուր անհայտ բան կարելի է.
> ա) ընկալել որպես նոր բան իմանալու, սովորելու հնարավորություն (ինչը շատ դեպքերում հետաքրքիր է).
> բ) հանգիստ շրջանցել, առանց կոշիկների փոշին թոթափելու նորությունը ներկայացնողի վրա:


 Միանգամայն համամիտ եմ, բայց այս թեմայում նման մտքեր դեռ չկարողացա գտնել:

----------


## ars83

> Միանգամայն համամիտ եմ, բայց այս թեմայում նման մտքեր դեռ չկարողացա գտնել:


Լոկ այն, որ համամիտ ես, բավարար է:  :Smile: 
Խնդրի մասին խոսելիս անձանց մատնանշելը (այն էլ հրապարակավ) իմ սկզբունքներին հակառակ է (որոշ եզակի բացառությունները չհաշված), ուստի չեմ նշի:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ «ես չեմ հասկանում, ինձ անծանոթ է, ուրեմն՝ հիմարություն է» մոտեցումը, որը հնչեց մի քանի մեկնաբանություններում, պարզապես մանկամտություն է. յուրաքանչյուր անհայտ բան կարելի է.
> ա) ընկալել որպես նոր բան իմանալու, սովորելու հնարավորություն (ինչը շատ դեպքերում հետաքրքիր է).
> բ) հանգիստ շրջանցել, առանց կոշիկների փոշին թոթափելու նորությունը ներկայացնողի վրա:


Ոչ մեկը չի խոսել հիմարության մասին, բայց այ օրինակ ես խոսել եմ տվյալ նախագծում աննպատակահարմարության մասին  :Smile: 
Ինչ-որ իմաստով քո ա և բ կետերը ճիշտ են, եթե հաշվի չենք առնում, թե ինչ նախագծի մասին ենք խոսում:
Այստեղ նպատակը ոչ թե սովորելն է, այլ միասին գեղեցիկ բան ստեղծելը, այստեղ նպատակը ոչ թե մրցելն է, այլ միասին գեղեցիկ բան ստեղծելը:

Մասնավորապես Շինարարը գրանցվել էր որպես երկրորդ (երբ դեռ առաջինը չկար) ու Սոֆը ստանձնեց առաջին դերը, գրելով, որ կգրի համապատասխան Շինարարի ոճին: Ոգևորված, որ այս անգամ Սոֆն իր մշտական համարը չի ցուցադրելու, ես էլ գրանցվեցի: Իմ համար իրականում բնավ խնդիր չկա որևէ ոճի մեջ մտնելու, դա ցուցադրելու համար շատ արագ այդ ոճով մի բան գրել եմ (հաշվիր քո և իմ չատային խոսակցությունից մինչև իմ հատվածը դնելու ժամանակահատվածը) ու այսուհանդերձ դա սխալ է: Դա այս նախագծին համուհոտ տվող բան չէ: Ի վերջո Սոֆը, ով հրաշալի շարադրում է, լավ գործեր ունի, տաղանադավոր մարդ է, կարող է յուրատիպ ոճի մեջ ինքնուրույն ստեղծագործել՝ գրականության հրաշալի գործ կերտելով: Բայց մենք խոսում ենք համատեղ պատմվածքի մասին: Որքանո՞վ ազնիվ կլինի, եթե հիմա ես գրանցվեմ որպես առաջին, հաջորդ գրանցվածները լինեն բանասերներ ու ես գրեմ քվանտային մեխանիկայի մասին, այնպես, որ նրանք այդ թեմայից շեղվել չկարողանան (առավելագույնը քնից զարթնելով շարունակեն):

Ուրեմն հասկանանք, որ նախագծի իմաստը այս կերպ լրիվ կորում է, եթե մասնակիցներից ամեն մեկը չի փորձում համագործակցել մյուսների հետ:

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), murmushka (28.02.2010), Մանոն (04.03.2010), Ուլուանա (28.02.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Այստեղ նպատակը ոչ թե սովորելն է, այլ միասին գեղեցիկ բան ստեղծելը, այստեղ նպատակը ոչ թե մրցելն է, այլ միասին գեղեցիկ բան ստեղծելը:


Ի սկզբանե նախագիծն այնպես է կազմված, որ մի քիչ անհավանական է շատ սահուն, կապակցված բան ակնկալելը: Թեմայի ընտրությունը առաջին հեղինակի մենաշնորհն է, թեմայի ընտրությունից առաջ քննարկում չկա: Անձամբ ես դա դրական եմ համարում, քանի որ հենց հակադրություններն ու «շեղումներն» են հետաքրքիր դարձնում համատեղ պատմվածքը: Իհարկե, ոչ այն աստիճանի շեղումները, երբ յուրաքանչյուր գրող իրեն առաջին հեղինակի դերում է պատկերացնում:
Տվյալ դեպքի համար արդեն ասացի վերը, որ «գակիները» մեծ խոչընդոտ չէին, իմ կարծիքով, թեման այնքան չէր նեղացված, որ անհնար չլիներ մեկից ավելի ճանապարհով այն շարունակել՝ որոշակի կապ պահպանելով նախորդ մասի հետ:
Ի դեպ, դու քո անձնական գրելաոճը մո՞տ ես համարում *Շինարարի* ոճին:Եթե ոչ, ապա դժվար է առաջին հեղինակի համար գրել այնպիսի բան, որ մյուս երկուսին էլ հոգեհարազատ լինի:




> Ուրեմն հասկանանք, որ նախագծի իմաստը այս կերպ լրիվ կորում է, եթե մասնակիցներից ամեն մեկը չի փորձում համագործակցել մյուսների հետ:


Համագործակցելը, իմ կարծիքով, այն կլիներ, որ նախապես երեքով քննարկեին և ընտրեին մի թեմա: Քանի որ չկա, ստիպված երկրորդ և երրորդ հեղինակները պիտի հաշվի առնեն առաջինի նախընտրությունները, կամ էլ երկուսով մի թեմա ընտրեն և խնդրեն առաջինին գրել այդ թեմայով: Ասածս այն է, որ հեղինակների դերն այս նախագծում ի սկզբանե համաչափ չէ, ուրեմն՝ սահուն համագործակցություն ակնկալելը փոքր-ինչ անիրատեսական է: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում:

----------

Հայկօ (28.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի սկզբանե նախագիծն այնպես է կազմված, որ մի քիչ անհավանական է շատ սահուն, կապակցված բան ակնկալելը: Թեմայի ընտրությունը առաջին հեղինակի մենաշնորհն է, թեմայի ընտրությունից առաջ քննարկում չկա: Անձամբ ես դա դրական եմ համարում, քանի որ հենց հակադրություններն ու «շեղումներն» են հետաքրքիր դարձնում համատեղ պատմվածքը: Իհարկե, ոչ այն աստիճանի շեղումները, երբ յուրաքանչյուր գրող իրեն առաջին հեղինակի դերում է պատկերացնում:
> Տվյալ դեպքի համար արդեն ասացի վերը, որ «գակիները» մեծ խոչընդոտ չէին, իմ կարծիքով, թեման այնքան չէր նեղացված, որ անհնար չլիներ մեկից ավելի ճանապարհով այն շարունակել՝ որոշակի կապ պահպանելով նախորդ մասի հետ:
> Ի դեպ, դու քո անձնական գրելաոճը մո՞տ ես համարում *Շինարարի* ոճին:Եթե ոչ, ապա դժվար է առաջին հեղինակի համար գրել այնպիսի բան, որ մյուս երկուսին էլ հոգեհարազատ լինի:
> 
> 
> Համագործակցելը, իմ կարծիքով, այն կլիներ, որ նախապես երեքով քննարկեին և ընտրեին մի թեմա: Քանի որ չկա, ստիպված երկրորդ և երրորդ հեղինակները պիտի հաշվի առնեն առաջինի նախընտրությունները, կամ էլ երկուսով մի թեմա ընտրեն և խնդրեն առաջինին գրել այդ թեմայով: Ասածս այն է, որ հեղինակների դերն այս նախագծում ի սկզբանե համաչափ չէ, ուրեմն՝ սահուն համագործակցություն ակնկալելը փոքր-ինչ անիրատեսական է: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում:


Առաջարկում եմ թերթել բաժինն ու գտնել բազում գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործություններ  :Smile: 
Համագործակցելու համար պարտադիր չէ քննարկելը, բավական է ընդամենը կամքը՝ համատեղ աշխատելու ու փորձելու հաջորդների ու ընդհանուր գործի մասին մտածել: Տվյալ դեպքում ձուլման հետք անգամ չեղավ, եղավ երեք առանձին կտոր (թեև ես ձուլելու փորձ արել եմ, կարծում եմ, որ վատ չի ստացվել):
Իմ ո՞ճը: Ես բազմաոճ եմ: Ու ես կարող եմ հարմարվել ուզած ոճի, իմ կարծիքով: Իմ ասելիքի հետ դա բնավ կապ չունի Արս ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Բանավեճը նորից բերեց նրան, որ ես էլի խոսեմ գրելու տեխնիկայի մասին (You've asked for it կամ You did this to yourself :LOL: )
Բացատրեմ քրոջս օրինակի վրա: Քույրս վերջերս պատմվածք էր գրում ֆենտեզի ոճի մեջ: Պատմվածքը, իհարկե, դեռ չեմ կարդացել, որովհետև քույրս թույլ չտվեց, բայց ստեղծման ընթացքում նա անընդհատ իմ օգնությունն էր խնդրում, ու ես օգնում էի:
Ինչու՞մ էր կայանում այդ օգնությունը: Պատմվածքի օնտոլոգիայի (վերջը կիրառեցի այս բառը :LOL: ) համար նյութ գտնելու մեջ: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ես նյութ էի գտնում, որից կերտվում էր այն աշխարհը, որում տեղի են ունենում պատմվածքի գործողությունները: Դրան զուգահեռ քույրս հանրագիտարանային տվյալներ էր հավաքում միաեղջյուրների, վիշապների, ասպետական զրահի պարագաների ու, որքան էլ դա ինձ տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի թվա, միներալների ու բյուրեղների մասին: Դա օգնում է պատմվածքում աուտենտիկ լինել:
Հ. Լ. Օլդիի «Սև Խառնակիչը» վեպ-եռագրությունն ամբողջությամբ վերապատմում է հնդկական «Մահաբհարատա» էպոսը՝ այն ներկայացնելով ուրիշ, ավելի տրամաբանական տեսանկյունից: Տեսանկյունն էլ բառադի ու օդից վերցրած չի. այն շատ կետերում ամրագրվում է կանոնական կրոնական տեքստերով, ինչպիսին է Ռիգվեդան:
Սա կոչվում է ուսումնասիրություն (research):
Օրինակ, breastplate բառն օգտագործելիս քույրս պարտավոր չի մտածել, թե ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է այն չհասկանալ: Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկն այդ բառը չի հասկանում, նա, հավանաբար, թեմատիկային ու ոճին ծանոթ չի ու երեք տարբերակ ունի. ուշադրություն չդարձնել (խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս, եթե, ասենք ինտուիտիվ որոշեք, որ դա կրծքավանդակն է, ու հետո կարդաք, որ մարդն իր կրծքավանդակը հանեց ու սկսեց ավազով շփել, որ արյունը մաքրի, մեղմ ասած՝ զարմացած կլինեք), նայել բառարանում կամ որոշել, որ դա ձերը չի:
Մյուս կողմից՝ հեղինակը, երբ ոճայնացման նպատակով ընթերցողին (հավանաբար) անծանոթ բառ է օգտագործում, կարող է հուշել նրան բառի իմաստը.



> Ինչ-որ բա՞ն է պատահել,- հարցրեց Մուսոն:
> - Այնտեղ *գակիներ* են:





> Բայց Մուսոն պարզ տեսնում էր նրանց: Նա նորից թափահարեց զանգակն ու սկսեց սեգակիի աղոթք արտասանել: Հիմա նա գիտեր. որքան էլ քաղցած լինեն *ուրվականները*, իրեն ոչինչ չեն կարող անել:


Դժվար չէր գուշակել, որ գակիներն ուրվականների տեսակ են:
Փաստորեն, ընդամենը մի անծանոթ բառ օգտագործելով, ես «փորձում եմ փայլել իմ գիտելիքներով» ու «շարունակողներին նեղն եմ գցում»:
Ինչևէ, ես ճապոնական կոնտեքստից դուրս եկա վերջում, նշելով դրա մտացածին լինելը:
Պատմվածքի համար ոգեշնչում են հանդիսացել իմ ոչ այնքան հաճելի երազներից մեկը, որը գրառել եմ իմ բլոգում.
http://journals.ru/journals_comments.php?id=2999652



> После вчерашнего увидел вообще непонятный и не связанный со всем этим сон. Жутко цветной и реалистичный.
> 
> Я ходил по полю с темно-зеленой травой и мелкими полевыми цветами. Стоял густой туман, и все было жутко сырым. Женщина с колокольчиком бежала по полю от призраков.
> Я взял у нее колокольчик и сказал, что отвлеку призраков.
> Она убежала, и я начал звонить в колокольчик, который звучал как глокеншпиль. Потом они вышли из тумана. Серая полупрозрачная женщина - толстая и некрасивая, в одежде 18-ого века (образец такого включен в запись), и за полы ее юбки держались трое грязных, маленьких детей.
> Мне сначала стало страшно, а потом я понял, что призраки не могут мне ничего сделать.
> Потом зазвонил телефон, и я проснулся.
> Это у меня уже второй такой реалистичный сон - о первом расскажу позже.


Քանի դեռ տպավորություններս թարմ էին, նույնիսկ նկարներ էի գտել, որ հիշեցնեին.

----------

ars83 (28.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Բայց միայն երազը պատմվածքի տեսարանի համար չափազանց աղքատ հող էր: Դրա համար ես ուրվականների մասին ճապոնական պատմություններ կարդացի, որոնցից տպավորվեց այս մեկը (ներեցեք, որ չեմ թարգմանում, տրամադրված չեմ).



> Йикининки
> Однажды священник секты Дзен по имени Мусо Кокуши, странствуя по провинции Мино, заблудился. Дорога, по которой он шел в полном одиночестве, привела его в горы и затерялась в каменных россыпях. Он стал искать кого-нибудь, кто мог бы указать ему нужное направление, но вокруг были лишь скалы и ущелья, поросшие соснами. Обессилев, Мусо опустился на большой камень и задумался над тем, как ему придется провести надвигающуюся ночь. Глядя на долину, расстилавшуюся перед ним в последних лучах заходящего солнца, он вдруг заметил на холме одну из тех маленьких построек, которые называются анийтсу и служат одновременно и жилищем, и молельней решившим удалиться от мира отшельникам.
> Издали анийтсу казался полуразрушенным и необитаемым, но когда Мусо подошел к его замшелым стенам, навстречу ему из отверстия, бывшего когда-то дверью, вышел очень древний старик с грязными седыми волосами, клочьями свисавшими с его затылка, в лохмотьях, издававших ужасное зловоние.
> Будучи священником, Мусо, разумеется, приходилось иметь дело с самыми разными людьми и попадать во всякие ситуации, порой весьма рискованные. Поэтому брезгливость была не в его натуре. Да и перспектива провести ночь на холодной земле казалась для него гораздо менее привлекательной, чем иметь хотя бы такую крышу над головой.
> Вот почему, приблизившись к старику, он поклонился и сказал:
> — Здравствуй, святой отец. Да ниспошлют тебе боги беспечальные лета. Не окажешь ли ты мне любезность и не доставишь ли радость, позволив разделить с тобой на эту ночь твой кров?
> Старик вытянул вперед руку с длинными отвратительными, хищно загнутыми ногтями и пророкотал неожиданно мощным утробным голосом:
> — Прочь отсюда! Плевал я на все обычаи гостеприимства! Здесь не какой-нибудь постоялый двор, чтобы терпеть праздношатающихся!
> Ответить на это было нечего, и Мусо повернулся и побрел прочь. Но едва он сделал несколько шагов, низкий голос уже мягче произнес:
> ...

----------

ars83 (07.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Գակիների ու սեգակի ծիսակարգի մասին ես գիտեի մինչ այդ էլ: Պատմվածքը միայն տվեծ հերոսի անունը (բնավորությամբ իմ հերոսն ավելի «բրյուսուիլիսոտ» է, ինչը նպատակայնորեն է արված):
Ի նկատի ունեմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը ոչ միայն ինտուիտիվ, այլ նաև ինտելլեկտուալ գործընթաց է, ու գրեթե ոչ մի բան օդից չի ծնվում (իսկ ինչ օդից է ծնվում, սովորաբար ախմախություն է):
Սա արդեն գրածս արդարացնելու համար չի: Պարզապես մտածում եմ՝ մեկին պետք կգա:

----------


## Rhayader

> այստեղ նպատակը ոչ թե մրցելն է, այլ միասին գեղեցիկ բան ստեղծելը:
> Սոֆն իր մշտական համարը չի ցուցադրելու
> եթե հիմա ես գրանցվեմ որպես առաջին, հաջորդ գրանցվածները լինեն բանասերներ ու ես գրեմ քվանտային մեխանիկայի մասին, այնպես, որ նրանք այդ թեմայից շեղվել չկարողանան (առավելագույնը քնից զարթնելով շարունակեն)
> եթե մասնակիցներից ամեն մեկը չի փորձում համագործակցել մյուսների հետ:


 :Shok: 
Անկախ նրանից, ես *ինչ* եմ գրում ու *ինչպես* եմ գրում, վերջում հաջորդին հնարավորություն եմ տալիս շարունակի *ինչպես ինքն է ուզում*, ոչ թե կապում եմ իմ գրածի տրամաբանությանը:
Ընդունիր, որ Հայկօի գրած սկիզբը շարունակելը դժվար էր: Բայց ես դա ընկալեցի ոչ թե որպես իմ հետ մրցելու փորձ, այլ ինչպես կա. բավականին գեղեցիկ սկիզբ: Մի կողմից ես այն չեզոքացրեցի՝ ժամանակը շուռ տալով (որովհետև գծայնորեն շարունակելն արագ իրեն կսպառեր ու երրորդ հեղինակի համար գրելու բան չէր մնա), մյուս կողմից՝ նախորդ հեղինակի նկատմամբ հարգալից վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերեցի. փոխանակ նրա գրածը ժխտելու (վեր կացա ու մտածեցի՝ ինչ անկապ երազ եմ տեսել), ես այն հաստատեցի այն (այդ ամենը կրկնվում էր) ու ավարտեցի նեյտրալ դրության մեջ (նստեց դռան դիմաց, հանեց ծխախոտն ու կրակայրիչը):
Գոյություն ունի աշխատանքի հետ կապված ընթերցացուցակ: Երբ նախորդ հեղինակի գրածի մեջ ինչ-որ բան անհասկանալի է լինում, լրիվ բնական է նրանից ընթերցացուցակ խնդրելը: Ինձ ոչ մեկը ոչ մի բան այդպես էլ չասաց (իհարկե, դու բաշարեցիր պատմությունը գտնել ու կարդալ, ինչն ինքնին շատ գովելի է, բայց դու չես փորձել հասկանալ պատմության տրամաբանությունը): Այնինչ ես կարող էի բլոգիս մյուս երազների նկարագրություններն էլ տրամադրել, մի քանի աղբյուրներ էլ: Ինչու՞ ես ինքս չառաջարկեցի: Որովհետև, անկախ ամեն ինչից, չէի ուզում պարտադրել իմ սյուժեի գիծը: Որովհետև, ինչպես միանգամայն արդարացիորեն նկատեց Շինարարը, իմ սկիզբն իմ ձևով ես ինքս էլ կարող եմ շարունակել:
Միանգամայն հասկանալի է, օրինակ, Մանոնի տեսանկյունը. մարդուն հենց սկզբից չի հուզել թեմատիկան, աշխատանքն էլ նրան դուր չի եկել:

----------


## Rhayader

Ու մեկ էլ, որպես երկար լեկցիայից ավարտ :LOL:  ինչպես ես ձեզ իմ սյուժեն չեմ պարտադրում, դուք էլ ինձ  ձեր իրականությունը մի պարտադրեք :Tongue:  ստեղծագործության մեջ գրողն ազատ է իր սեփական աշխարհը ստեղծել: «Ինքնագրում» քիչ չեն իրականության հետ սերտ կապված «Զու-զու-զուգարան, տուտուզների դու հոգեբան» աշխատանքները, որոնցից շատերն այդքան սիրում են բողոքել: Պատրաստ եմ վիճել ցանկացածի հետ, ով ասի, թե մեջբերվածի մեջ իրականության հետ կապված փիլիսոփայություն չկա. ինչևէ, ես նախընտրում եմ գրել մի աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ հոգեբաններին էմոցիոնալ զուգարանից ավելի բարձր դեր է տրվում:

----------


## Chuk

Սոֆ, թերևս նորից կրկնեմ:
Քո ընտրած ոճի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա (չնայած անձամբ ես թխոցին երբեք չեմ սիրել, սիրում եմ, որ ոչ թե ինչ-որ այլ ստեղծագործության ազդեցության տակ են գրում, այլ ինքնուրույն են կերտում, բայց այդտեղ ոչ մի վատ բան, միևնույն է, չկա):
Բայց երբ խոսում ենք համատեղ պատմվածքի մասին, ապա մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը պիտի մտածի ընդհանուր գործի մասին, պետք է փորձի գտնել տվյալ երեքի մեջ ընդհանուր ոճը, ի դեպ, որպեսզի սար ու ձոր չգնանք, ապա հիշեցնեմ պատմությունը: Գրանցման թեմայում Շինարարը ասաց, որ կգրի երկրորդ մաս (գրանցման կանոնների խախտում, պատրաստվում էի տուգանել). բայց ինձ մի բան խանգարեց, ավելի կոնկրետ քո գրառումը.



> Ես կսկսեմ) այս անգամ՝ քեզ ավելի հարազատ թեմա ընտրենք, որովհետև դու իսկապես լավ ես գրում:


Սա նշանակում է, որ դու ինքդ հասկանում ես ընդհանուր ոճի ընտրության անհրաժեշտությունը, հետևաբար քո այս երկարաշունչ արդարացումներն առ ոչինչ են: Որոշեցի գրանցամատյանների կանոնների խախտում թույլ տալ, որովհետև մտածեցի որ ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներ հաշվի առնելով ճիշտ եզրահանգման ես եկել ու կարող է ճիշտ համագործակցություն ստացվել: Բայց հենց առաջին մասդ կարդալուց հասկացա, որ ասածներդ օդի մեջ էին, ավելին, մոտս տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ «կայֆավատ» ես լինում:

Շարունակեմ:
Հիշեցնում եմ քո խնդրանքը դրա մասին հուշելով բոլորին. դու այնուհետև ինձ նամակ գրեցիր ու խնդրեցիր կոնկրետ կերպ ավարտել պատմվածքը (ինչը ես բնականաբար չարեցի): Սա անթույլատրելի եմ համարում, եթե ինքդ ամբողջ պատմությունը մտքումդ հյուսել ես, ապա նստիր ու ինքնուրույն գրիր, իմաստ չունի դա երեք հոգու գրվածք դարձնել, իսկ եթե մասնակցում ես նախագծին, ապա բարի եղիր ազատություն տալ դիմացինին:

Քեզ հարցնելու մասին... չեմ կարծում, որ այս նախագծի իմաստն էն ա, որ ամեն մեկս մեր նեղ մասնագիտական կամ նեղ հետաքրքրության գիտելիքները ճխտենք ու ակնկալենք, որ մյուսները պիտի հարցնեն (դրա համար կա ինքնուրույն գործ գրելու հրաշալի միջոց): Ի դեպ, գակիները ոչ այնքան ուրվականներ են, որքան չարքեր, սատանաներ:

Նորից եմ կրկնում հարցս. որքանո՞վ է ազնիվ, եթե ես պատմվածք սկսողն եմ, իսկ շարունակողները բանասերներ, խորանամ քվանտ.մեխ.-ից՝ նրանց դա շրջանցելու հնարավորություն չտալով: Իհարկե նրանք կարող են տաղանդավոր լինեն, փորփրեն, գտնեն: Բայց միթե՞ սա ա էս նախագծի իմաստը, առավել ևս որ այնքան չեն կարող ուսումնասիրեն, որ լրիվ համապատասխան լինի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է այս մտքին. «իհարկե, դու բաշարեցիր պատմությունը գտնել ու կարդալ, ինչն ինքնին շատ գովելի է, բայց դու չես փորձել հասկանալ պատմության տրամաբանությունը», ապա բարեհաճիր քո ընկալումները իմ գլխին չփաթաթել, ես ոչ միայն միայն հասկացել եմ պատմության տրամաբանությունը, այլև դա գլխի վրա շուռ եմ տվել: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ իմ հատվածը (որը համարում եմ, որ վատը չի, ավելին՝ դու դրական ես գնահատել), ընդամենը խաղ էր, ինչպես խաղ էր առաջին հատվածդ, ինչպես ցասում ու խաղ էր Շինարարի երկրորդ հատվածը: 

Մի փորձեք փայլել ձեր խելքով ու գիտելիքներով, փորձեք ցուցադրել տաղանդը՝ այս նախագծի շրջանակներում:

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> չնայած անձամբ ես թխոցին երբեք չեմ սիրել


Շնորհակալություն գեղարվեստական կոլլաժը թխոցի որակելու համար :Nyam:  ասեմ ավելին, թխոցի է.
Ահմեդ Սալման Ռուդշիի «Սատանայական Տաղերը»
Արտուրո Պերես Ռևերտեյի «Դյումա Ակումբը»
Հերման Մելվիլի «Մոբի Դիկի» մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, չէ՞ որ նա ընդամենը յուրովի վերապատմել է Էդգար Ալան Պոյի «Աշերի Տան Անկումը»: Ինչքան էլ յուրովի դա արած չլինի:
Երկար- բարակ չեմ պատասխանի) միևնույն է՝ կարդացող չկա:
Մի բան եմ խոստանում՝ էլ ակումբցիների ժամանակը ԵՐԲԵՔ չեմ վատնի իմ ՀՈՒՅԺ ԱՆՏԱՂԱՆԴ խզբզոցների վրա: Նամանավանց համատեղ պատմվածքների նախագծում: Երբեք: Խոստանում եմ: :Bye:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Որոշ հարցերում համաձայն լինելով Չուկի հետ՝ միաժամանակ համաձայն չեմ Ռայադերի հատվածի՝ «թխոցի» բնորոշմանը. վերջիվերջո, զուտ ինչ–որ հայտնի կերպարների ներմուծումը պատմվածքի մեջ դեռևս բավական չէ ստեղծագործությունը թխոցի որակելու համար։ Թեև, խոստովանեմ, որ ինքս ծանոթ չէի տվյալ կերպարներին ու երևույթներին և չգիտեմ՝ որտեղից են վերցված, բայց դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ Ռայադերը կարող էր ինչ–որ ստեղծագործություն վերցրած ու նույնությամբ վերապատմած լինել, հետևաբար թխոցիի մասին տվյալ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, խոսելն ավելորդ է։ Ուրիշ բան, որ ինքս էլ համարում եմ, որ համատեղ պատմվածքում նման կերպարներ ներմուծելը սխալ էր, քանի որ դրանք անարդարացիորեն առնվազն դժվարացնելու էին շարունակողի գործը, ինչը և արեցին, ինչպես տեսանք, հատկապես որ, Սոֆ, Շինարարն արդեն գրանցվել էր, երբ դու միացար նրան՝ խոստանալով, որ այս անգամ էնպիսի թեմա կընտրես, որ իրեն էլ համապատասխան լինի, բայց, փաստորեն, ճիշտ հակառակ կերպ վարվեցիր։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ մինչև հիմա էլ գլխումս չի տեղավորվում, թե ինչու էդ ձևով վարվեցիր...  :Xeloq: 




> Շնորհակալություն գեղարվեստական կոլլաժը թխոցի որակելու համար ասեմ ավելին, թխոցի է.
> Ահմեդ Սալման Ռուդշիի «Սատանայական Տաղերը»
> Արտուրո Պերես Ռևերտեյի «Դյումա Ակումբը»
> Հերման Մելվիլի «Մոբի Դիկի» մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, չէ՞ որ նա ընդամենը յուրովի վերապատմել է Էդգար Ալան Պոյի «Աշերի Տան Անկումը»: Ինչքան էլ յուրովի դա արած չլինի:
> Երկար- բարակ չեմ պատասխանի) միևնույն է՝ կարդացող չկա:
> Մի բան եմ խոստանում՝ էլ ակումբցիների ժամանակը ԵՐԲԵՔ չեմ վատնի իմ ՀՈՒՅԺ ԱՆՏԱՂԱՆԴ խզբզոցների վրա: Նամանավանց համատեղ պատմվածքների նախագծում: Երբեք: Խոստանում եմ:


Սոֆ, քեզ կարծեմ ոչ ոք անտաղանդ կամ, առավել ևս՝ հույժ անտաղանդ չի անվանել։ Իսկ էն, որ Չուկին դուր չի եկել քո հատվածը, կարծում եմ, դեռ պատճառ չի համատեղ պատմվածքներին մասնակցելուց կտրուկ հրաժարվելու համար։ Ինչպես տեսար, շատերին էլ դուր է եկել։ Իսկ դու ակնկալում էիր, որ բոլորի՞ն պիտի դուր գար։ Էդ ո՞ր մեկի գրածն են բոլորը հավանում, որ քոնը հավանեին։

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), Chuk (02.03.2010), Kita (02.03.2010), Yeghoyan (02.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

(երեք տարի անապատում գործած հրաշքներս ձեզ բան ցույց չտվեցին, խաչիս վրայից իջնե՞լը պիտի բան ցույց տա)
Եթե նախորդ հաստափոր գրառումները ցույց չտվեցին, թե էդ չար, եսասեր, ամեն տեղ սեփական խելքը մարդկանց աչքը խրող Ռայադերն ինչն ինչի համար էր ասում, էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի ձեր համար:
Ես ամեն ինչ արդեն ասել եմ:
Մտածեք օրինակ, ինչի՞ Շինարարի գրածն ինձ ոչ մի ձևի չվիրավորեց:

----------


## Chuk

> (երեք տարի անապատում գործած հրաշքներս ձեզ բան ցույց չտվեցին, խաչիս վրայից իջնե՞լը պիտի բան ցույց տա)
> Եթե նախորդ հաստափոր գրառումները ցույց չտվեցին, թե էդ չար, եսասեր, ամեն տեղ սեփական խելքը մարդկանց աչքը խրող Ռայադերն ինչն ինչի համար էր ասում, էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի ձեր համար:
> Ես ամեն ինչ արդեն ասել եմ:
> Մտածեք օրինակ, ինչի՞ Շինարարի գրածն ինձ ոչ մի ձևի չվիրավորեց:


Սոֆ, ես քեզ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ անվանել չար, եսասեր  :Smile: 
Ասել եմ, որ տպավորություն ունեմ, որ ստեղծագործություններում ավելի շատ ցանկանում ես իմացածությունդ ցույց տալ (որը գլոբալ մասշտաբով վատ բան չի, բայց ինձ դուր չի գալիս) ու էլի եմ էդպես կարծում, որը բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ես միանշանակ ճիշտ եմ. դա իմ կարծիքն է ու ես արտահայտում եմ այն:

Հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ: Ես քեզ հարգում եմ ու համարում մեծ տաղանդի տեր: Բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ երբեմն քո շատ տեղեկացված ու կարդացած լինելը քեզ խանգարում ա, որտև փորձում ես նմանվել սրան կամ նրան, այս կամ այն ոճը նմանակել, ու ընթացքում կորցնում ինքդ քեզ: Հնարավոր ա, որ ես սխալվում եմ, բայց կուզեի, որ այս գրածներիս մասին մտածես:

Իսկ եթե վիրավորել եմ (ասենք եթե չէ, վիրավորել եմ փաստորեն), ներողություն եմ խնդրում:

----------

ars83 (02.03.2010), Rhayader (02.03.2010), Մանոն (04.03.2010), Ուլուանա (02.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Օքեյ, կոնֆլիկտը, ինչպես ասում են, իրեն սպառեց: Ինչը չի նշանակում, որ ես հրաժարվում եմ սրանից.



> Մի բան եմ խոստանում՝ էլ ակումբցիների ժամանակը ԵՐԲԵՔ չեմ վատնի իմ ՀՈՒՅԺ ԱՆՏԱՂԱՆԴ խզբզոցների վրա: Նամանավանց համատեղ պատմվածքների նախագծում: Երբեք: Խոստանում եմ:

----------

Ուլուանա (02.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օքեյ, կոնֆլիկտը, ինչպես ասում են, իրեն սպառեց: Ինչը չի նշանակում, որ ես հրաժարվում եմ սրանից.


Շնորհակալությունը սխալմամբ տվեցի... Սկզբում սխալ էի կարդացել. ինձ թվացել էր, թե գրել ես. «..ինչը նշանակում է, որ ես հրաժարվում եմ սրանից», դրա համար էի տվել։  :Xeloq:

----------


## ars83

> Օքեյ, կոնֆլիկտը, ինչպես ասում են, իրեն սպառեց: Ինչը չի նշանակում, որ ես հրաժարվում եմ սրանից.


Ներողություն, էդ սաղ քննարկումների արդյունքում հենց ե՞ս պիտի տուժեի  :LOL: 
Տվյալ պահին միայն Minerva-ն և ես ենք համագարծակցում քո հետ:

Ոչ մի ճնշում, իհարկե. քո ցանկացած որոշում ընդունվում է հարգանքով:  :Ok:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ներողություն, էդ սաղ քննարկումների արդյունքում հենց ե՞ս պիտի տուժեի 
> Տվյալ պահին միայն Minerva-ն և ես ենք համագարծակցում քո հետ:
> 
> Ոչ մի ճնշում, իհարկե. քո ցանկացած որոշում ընդունվում է հարգանքով:


Վայ :Blush:  չէ, ուրեմն ձեր պատմվածքը կլինի վերջինը: Բայց ոչ այսօր:

----------

ars83 (02.03.2010), Minerva (05.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Վայ չէ, ուրեմն ձեր պատմվածքը կլինի վերջինը: Բայց ոչ այսօր:


Իսկ ե՞րբ: :Blush: 
Լավ, քանի մտել եմ, սպասեք, ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ: Առաջին հատվածը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ` չնայած ճապոնական դիցաբանությանը ծանոթ չեմ. խորհրդավոր էր ու հետաքրքրիր: Իմ կարծիքով եթե նույն ոճով շարունակվեր, ահագին սիրուն բան կլիներ: 
Երկրորդն էլ էր լավը, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ ոճով էր, իսկ երրորդը ստիպված էր էդ երկու տարբեր հատվածներն իրար կապել: Իմ կարծիքով պատմվածքի թերությունն այն էր, որ երկու` գրականության հանդեպ լրիվ տարբեր մոտեցումներ ունեցող մարդիկ նույն նախագծի մեջ էին նեռառվել: Էդքանը:  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (05.03.2010)

----------

